
Stack Overflow lays off 20% of staff - SQL2219
https://techcrunch.com/2017/11/02/stack-overflow-lays-off-staff/
======
greenyoda
Extensive discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15613101](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15613101)

------
9erdelta
I actually think GitHub is a competitor. More and more often I find myself
getting answers by reviewing discussion about issues on GH. Also, places like
Discord I've ended up in commmunities where I can get answers to my
programming questions. It's anecdotal, but it has caused my usage of SO to
drop over the last year and a half or so.

------
thekaleb
> “I don’t see HackerNews or GitHub as competing against us directly for the
> same dollars or even the same attention,” CEO and co-founder Joel Spolsky
> said at the time.

Does Hacker News make "dollars"?

~~~
DKnoll
It promotes YCombinator startups, which in turn makes them money.

------
dingo_bat
This entire thread has devolved into capitalism vs communism!

~~~
draw_down
Cool!

